# home made equipment??



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

So recently I've made homemade dumbbells from concrete, a set of 15kgs and a sets of 20kgs, the looks pretty sweet.

I'm now in the process of making a T-bar row from a tractor tire? Add abit of rope through the tire and you have a t-bar row and if I wanna add more.weight to the tire. just put a few bricks in the inside of the tire. What you think people???.

Also anyone else.got any ideas to share regarding homemade equipment? Be good to know.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

pics???


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Would be interesting to see pics


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


hahaha wtf? thats a seriously hazardous gym.... . wouldnt mind a session there tho lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

squatthis said:


> hahaha wtf? thats a seriously hazardous gym.... . wouldnt mind a session there tho lol


Lol you see how anything can be put to good use?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Iv made some different rope grips for our cable machine, and a few rope slings for attaching to a belt for weighted dips. Going to make some weight trees over the next couple of weeks (when i get a chance)


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll post some pics tomo lads.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Lol great video, the bit where they go on the rowing machine, could this be used instead of standard rows? Or not as effective?

One thing I noticed is that they have no set reps, terrible form, and obviously from a poor African country yet there all pretty big and cut, makes you wonder...


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Now that's what I call equipment. I swear I saw one using a dismembered torso for a dumbbell :/..


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Question, how do i post pics from a phone, more to the point a nokia lumia 800? .. I wanna post these pics up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Made a leg extention. few dumbells and other bits . Make yourself a rack ! I personnaly think scaff poles and key clamps is the way to go with a rack and dip bars


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

faultline said:


> Lol great video, the bit where they go on the rowing machine, could this be used instead of standard rows? Or not as effective?
> 
> One thing I noticed is that they have no set reps, terrible form, and obviously from a poor African country yet there all pretty big and cut, makes you wonder...


Genetics and low body fat levels..... [email protected]


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I made a dip rack from Kee Klamp very easy to do and cheap


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

this is my T-bar row!!  this is my 15kg dumbbells this is my 20kg dumbbells


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I don't get the t-bar row. Does the rope not screw ur hands up?


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

i have a bench which i bought, dumbbells and a home made t-bar row - so could this get me ripped?. the only poor ting is i only currently have around 55kg barbell weights which is roughly 110lbs or something, i guess this can only get my chest/ back development so far ... its a specific look im after which is always harder to aim for right?. a nice chiseled developed chest/ back, fairly big arms (i have the equipment to get big arms). toned legs... the advantage i have is i do have a naturally built physique, i always get comments on how broad and nice my chest looks.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I don't get the t-bar row. Does the rope not screw ur hands up?


no it fine man. It pretty heavy too. Also when more weight is needed all I do is put extra bricks inside the tire or strap weight plates to it.. I k ow its not the best but work well.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

swine321 said:


> i have a bench which i bought, dumbbells and a home made t-bar row - so could this get me ripped?. the only poor ting is i only currently have around 55kg barbell weights which is roughly 110lbs or something, i guess this can only get my chest/ back development so far ... its a specific look im after which is always harder to aim for right?. a nice chiseled developed chest/ back, fairly big arms (i have the equipment to get big arms). toned legs... the advantage i have is i do have a naturally built physique, i always get comments* on how broad and nice my chest looks*.


Do you go to gay beaches or something ?

I dont understand the t-bar row, Surely if you add weight then its at the bottom on the floor rather than at the top ?

Maybe get a big bar, Get another tractor tire, Fill them with concrete and stick the bar through and you got an axel to deadlift. or just pick the tire up and do OHP with it !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

swine321 said:


> this is my T-bar row!! this is my 15kg dumbbells this is my 20kg dumbbells
> 
> View attachment 86909
> View attachment 86910
> View attachment 86911


all good man but f*ck having all that in my spare room


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I turn my wheelie bin into a bench for bench press when I was 15 and couldn't afford a gym membership lol


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Do you go to gay beaches or something ?
> 
> I dont understand the t-bar row, Surely if you add weight then its at the bottom on the floor rather than at the top ?
> 
> Maybe get a big bar, Get another tractor tire, Fill them with concrete and stick the bar through and you got an axel to deadlift. or just pick the tire up and do OHP with it !


gay beaches i didnt know they existed, your comment has gave me a insight into your world though haha.

its simple really - i should of took a picture with it on the floor. anyway if i were to add more weight id just strap it to the top of the tire where the rope is attached not the bottom as id wouldnt act as a t-bar then.

what an OHP ??


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Overhead press.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

faultline said:


> Lol great video, the bit where they go on the rowing machine, could this be used instead of standard rows? Or not as effective?
> 
> One thing I noticed is that they have no set reps, terrible form, and obviously from a poor African country yet there all pretty big and cut, makes you wonder...


i'll get some pics from the gym i use when in Ghana. Accra is the capital city of Ghana btw.


----------

